# The N word



## Steele20 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anybody ever notice, some blacks have a porblem with white people calling them N's yet, refer to the white people as "crackers". Which 90% of people have no clue what "cracker" means...


----------



## nsimmons (Dec 1, 2006)

nigger, its a word, big fucking deal


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 1, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> nigger, its a word, big fucking deal



Yeah, I know it's not a big deal. But it bothers me when black people hate white people calling them N's yet call white people crackers.


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

I eat crackers in my chili.I like chili.
And crackers.


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> nigger, its a word, big fucking deal



"They "are coming for you now. (Whoever they are).IML will make national headlines now. It seems like any time you hear that word it makes national headlines.I even heard of TV that someone is pushing to have the word banned.Poor Chris Rock,he's a funny fucker but how will he get through his routine without saying that word.
Or even Kramer for that matter.


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

i also have a problem with it, especially when they call us white boys.


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

u ever see a white man going around calling african americans " black boys"?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was watching one of those stupid political shows on CNN, or one of the news networks and Jesse Jackson was calling for the boycott of the show Seinfeld because of Michael Richards. How fucking stupid and juvenile can you get? If black people want to start getting more respect, find someone with half a brain to represent you....

As for the word "cracker." When I was in 6th grade all these black girls were skipping me in the lunch line calling me "cracka ass mutha fucka", "you fat cracka bitch" and so on. When I told on them for skipping the lunch room monitor (who was black) said she didn't see anything. Well, that prompted me to say the unthinkable. Yeah, I called them niggers. Well wouldn't ya know, I'm the one who got suspended, and my English teacher (who was black) gave me a C just to keep me off of not only the straight A's honor roll, but the regular honor roll as well. I had a reputation as a racist within my group of teachers, and everytime someone did something wrong, the finger was pointed at me. I'm not a racist but I have every damn reason to be!!


----------



## ffemt (Dec 1, 2006)

zombul said:


> I eat crackers in my chili.I like chili.
> And crackers.



Zombul you are just funny as hell!


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

i understand what you mean FatCatMC, pretty much the same thing happened to me when back in7th grade this black girl used to call me "Russia" and all kind of shit based on where I came from. One day I told her "STFU you stupid N****". Guess who got suspended? you got it! and she didnt even get any type of punishment for being the one who built up all that hatered and fury inside me.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 1, 2006)

A word only has power if you let it.  The word "nigger" is only a big deal because black people make it a big deal.  If they didn't react to it, no one would say it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I was watching one of those stupid political shows on CNN, or one of the news networks and Jesse Jackson was calling for the *boycott of the show Seinfeld because of Michael Richards*. How fucking stupid and juvenile can you get? If black people want to start getting more respect, find someone with half a brain to represent you....
> 
> As for the word "cracker." When I was in 6th grade all these black girls were skipping me in the lunch line calling me "cracka ass mutha fucka", "you fat cracka bitch" and so on. When I told on them for skipping the lunch room monitor (who was black) said she didn't see anything. Well, that prompted me to say the unthinkable. Yeah, I called them niggers. Well wouldn't ya know, I'm the one who got suspended, and my English teacher (who was black) gave me a C just to keep me off of not only the straight A's honor roll, but the regular honor roll as well. I had a reputation as a racist within my group of teachers, and everytime someone did something wrong, the finger was pointed at me. I'm not a racist but I have every damn reason to be!!




That maybe cuz of since Richard's outburst, Seinfeld Season 7 is selling more than the last seasons were.  How dare Richards, turning something awful into something profitable.


I dont see why the nigger word is so offensive coming from whites.  I guess its an insult cuz of the past, but give me a break, that shits long gone.

To me, nigger is the same thing as asshole, dickhead, cocksucker, jerkoff etc.  Its whomever complains that causes the segregation.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> A word only has power if you let it.  The word "nigger" is only a big deal because black people make it a big deal.  If they didn't react to it, no one would say it.



Bingo.  Thats what my last reply's sentence meant.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> i understand what you mean FatCatMC, pretty much the same thing happened to me when back in7th grade this black girl used to call me "Russia" and all kind of shit based on where I came from. One day I told her "STFU you stupid N****". Guess who got suspended? you got it! and she didnt even get any type of punishment for being the one who built up all that hatered and fury inside me.


 
I just don't understand how it's deemed to be semi-acceptable by most people to use racial slurs, but as soon as the word "nigger" is used, people like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are calling for someones head.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> u ever see a white man going around calling african americans " black boys"?


I hear Black man, Black kid. I say it.

I also say the White guy, the Black guy, the Spanish and the Jew.

I don't know what to call people anymore.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hear Black man, Black kid. I say it.
> 
> I also say the White guy, the Black guy, the Spanish and the Jew.
> 
> I don't know what to call people anymore.


 
Call me Al.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

Steele20 said:


> Anybody ever notice, some blacks have a porblem with white people calling them N's yet, refer to the white people as "crackers". Which 90% of people have no clue what "cracker" means...


I once heard Cracker meant "White, flat and square"

I heard this once..

Now what does honky mean?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

Steele20 said:


> Yeah, I know it's not a big deal. But it bothers me when black people hate white people calling them N's yet call white people crackers.


I do think it is, as a kid I used to know this old man who grew up in the south and he used to tell me how it was back then. This was about 25 years ago and I remember when us kids started saying that.
He didn't understand why they would use that word, I never said it after that day.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I was watching one of those stupid political shows on CNN, or one of the news networks and Jesse Jackson was calling for the boycott of the show Seinfeld because of Michael Richards. How fucking stupid and juvenile can you get? If black people want to start getting more respect, find someone with half a brain to represent you....
> 
> As for the word "cracker." When I was in 6th grade all these black girls were skipping me in the lunch line calling me "cracka ass mutha fucka", "you fat cracka bitch" and so on. When I told on them for skipping the lunch room monitor (who was black) said she didn't see anything. Well, that prompted me to say the unthinkable. Yeah, I called them niggers. Well wouldn't ya know, I'm the one who got suspended, and my English teacher (who was black) gave me a C just to keep me off of not only the straight A's honor roll, but the regular honor roll as well. I had a reputation as a racist within my group of teachers, and everytime someone did something wrong, the finger was pointed at me. I'm not a racist but I have every damn reason to be!!


  One of the many reasons that I detest blacks.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I was watching one of those stupid political shows on CNN, or one of the news networks and Jesse Jackson was calling for the boycott of the show Seinfeld because of Michael Richards. How fucking stupid and juvenile can you get? If black people want to start getting more respect, find someone with half a brain to represent you....
> 
> As for the word "cracker." When I was in 6th grade all these black girls were skipping me in the lunch line calling me "cracka ass mutha fucka", "you fat cracka bitch" and so on. When I told on them for skipping the lunch room monitor (who was black) said she didn't see anything. Well, that prompted me to say the unthinkable. Yeah, I called them niggers. Well wouldn't ya know, I'm the one who got suspended, and my English teacher (who was black) gave me a C just to keep me off of not only the straight A's honor roll, but the regular honor roll as well. I had a reputation as a racist within my group of teachers, and everytime someone did something wrong, the finger was pointed at me. I'm not a racist but I have every damn reason to be!!


Could one of those kids be the one ticketing you?
It's a conspiracy against the white man!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> One of the many reasons that I detest blacks.


I see all groups take care of "their own kind" all the time here.

I also hate it though.


----------



## Decker (Dec 1, 2006)

We have 5 T-shirts with 5 different slogans:

1. Black to Stay

2. We'll be black soon...stay tuned

3. Black power

4. White is right

5. Nigger at the trigger

I know which shirt DOMS will wear but are these just goofs or are they equally offensive?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Could one of those kids be the one ticketing you?
> It's a conspiracy against the white man!


 
Ony against this white man!! I'm boycotting parking!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

min0, do you say that to their faces too?


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Could one of those kids be the one ticketing you?
> It's a conspiracy against the white man!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 1, 2006)

Steele20 said:


> Anybody ever notice, some blacks have a porblem with white people calling them N's yet, refer to the white people as "crackers". Which 90% of people have no clue what "cracker" means...



Just another case of The Man keepin' us down.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> min0, do you say that to their faces too?


Don't forget I grew up in NYC so a lot of my friends are black, so they knew where I was coming from.

I would never say that to a stranger, but as kids we did to our friends.


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> Just another case of The Man keepin' us down.



I have always wondered who "the man" is.Someone needs to shoot that bastard because he's always keeping everyone down.I wonder if he is collaborting with "they"?
I just confused myself.Is the man a reference to white people holding minorities down or is it referring to our leaders,government? 
 is it OJ.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Ony against this white man!! I'm boycotting parking!!!


So how do you plan on getting out of car?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 1, 2006)

zombul said:


> I have always wondered who "the man" is.Someone needs to shoot that bastard because he's always keeping everyone down.I wonder if he is collaborting with "they"?
> I just confused myself.Is the man a reference to white people holding minorities down or is it referring to our leaders,government?
> is it OJ.




Traditionally it's both, since the government was predominantly a white man's world.  Now it's just a catch-all.  Mostly used by people who are too lazy to..................nah, I won't go there.  That'd just send me off on a rant.  DOMS, you wanna take it from here?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> So how do you plan on getting out of car?


 

 

I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

Decker said:


> We have 5 T-shirts with 5 different slogans:
> 
> 1. Black to Stay
> 
> ...



Oh, please...  My shirt would say "If you're not white, you're wrong."


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'll cross that bridge when I get to it on my bicycle.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2006)

Generations of white people today forget the issues of others that have gone before from not having lived it ... only reading and hearing it.  Watch Mississippi Burning and remember it was in the '60s that that shit was still part of every day life for the black man of that time.  Does the history of racial behavior displayed by white America give the black man of today the right to treat us with racial animosity?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Generations of white people today forget the issues of others that have gone before from not having lived it ... only reading and hearing it. Watch Mississippi Burning and remember it was in the '60s that that shit was still part of every day life for the black man of that time. *Does the history of racial behavior displayed by white America give the black man of today the right to treat us with racial animosity? *


 
Not in my book...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Generations of white people today forget the issues of others that have gone before from not having lived it ... only reading and hearing it.  Watch Mississippi Burning and remember it was in the '60s that that shit was still part of every day life for the black man of that time.  Does the history of racial behavior displayed by white America give the black man of today the right to treat us with racial animosity?



What? So they get a free ride on matters of race?  If they're not going to do it, then why the fuck should I or any other white person?


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 1, 2006)

And for the record, I will NEVER use the phrase "African American."  That is just ridiculus.  I would be willing to bet that 99% of the people insisting on that phrase couldn't name half the countries in Africa.  I'll use the word "African American" when blacks call me a "Northern-European-American-of-Scottish-English-decent."


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

What about colored people,or colored boys.Is that racist?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> And for the record, I will NEVER use the phrase "African American." That is just ridiculus. I would be willing to bet that 99% of the people insisting on that phrase couldn't name half the countries in Africa. I'll use the word "African American" when blacks call me a "Northern-European-American-of-Scottish-English-decent."


 
I know I agree with this one. What do you call a black man from France or Germany? An "African-French", "African-German?" Sooo fuckin stupid.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0u7mZeCGko
One of the funniest skits of all time!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What? So they get a free ride on matters of race?  If they're not going to do it, then why the fuck should I or any other white person?



How long of a cooling off period is acceptable?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0u7mZeCGko
> One of the funniest skits of all time!!!!!


 
Chevy Chase=" N*gger"
Richard Pryor= "Dead Honky''


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> How long of a cooling off period is acceptable?


Now, it's time to move on and lead a productive life.

Look at the Italians.....they were treated like shit when they first came over. Granted they are more accepted than blacks but they assimilated into society.


----------



## zombul (Dec 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0u7mZeCGko
> One of the funniest skits of all time!!!!!



Funny skit.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> And for the record, I will NEVER use the phrase "African American."  That is just ridiculus.  I would be willing to bet that 99% of the people insisting on that phrase couldn't name half the countries in Africa.  I'll use the word "African American" when blacks call me a "Northern-European-American-of-Scottish-English-decent."



I said that to a black man once.  I used the word "black" and he told me that I needed to call him an "African-American".  I asked him where he was from.  He said he was from Detroit.  I explained to him that for him to be African-American, he'd needed to be born in Africa and then expatriate to the US.  He didn't seemed too thrilled about that.  

Then I explained that African-American makes little sense as "Africa" is a continent and "America" is a country.  I said it made more sense to be called Nigerian-American or Ugandan-American.

He liked that even less and said that I should just refer to him as African-American anyway.  I said that I'd call him that if he'd refer to me as European-American.   

He chose not to.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> How long of a cooling off period is acceptable?



They still bitch about being slaves.  Not about racism, but about _slavery _and that ended well over a hundred years ago.  

It's not a cool off period, it's forever.  

Fuck 'em.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sick about hearing black and white.
What about the Indians of North America?? They were the most mistreated of all. If anyone deserves anything it's them!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I am so sick about hearing black and white.
> What about the Indians of North America?? They were the most mistreated of all. If anyone deserves anything it's them!!



They get a free check every month and it's killing them.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a conversation with my Guyanses co-worker and she was talking about how her father took her deep in the woods to show her the Natives.....she actually thinks that those are her ancesters.

Wrong, her ancesters are from India. I belive the Brits brought  slaves from India to Guyana.

Correct me if I am wrong, I never did research on this but it's a hunch.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Generations of white people today forget the issues of others that have gone before from not having lived it ... only reading and hearing it.  Watch Mississippi Burning and remember it was in the '60s that that shit was still part of every day life for the black man of that time.  Does the history of racial behavior displayed by white America give the black man of today the right to treat us with racial animosity?




Blacks wern't the only ones to be slaves or mistreated,jews,japanese all kinds of races....

Long ago Samoans were enslaved by Tongans,but you dont see them bickering over what not to be called.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

The Irish...........


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

RexStunnahH said:


> Long ago Samoans were enslaved by Tongans,but you dont see them bickering over what not to be called.



Hell no.  Samoans are too bad ass to do that.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Dec 1, 2006)

^True Dat^


----------



## KelJu (Dec 1, 2006)

Every race has had hard times. Black people are not inheritedly bad or lazy. Something went wrong somewhere in the evolution of the Black-American culture, and that culture adopted the qualities of laziness, crime, ignorance, dependency, hatred, sexism, racism, entitlement, and blame. This culture also spread 10 times faster than the  black people who adopted strong values. The loser population of the black race is growing at a huge rate where as the productive population of the blacks are growing much slower. The loser gandbanger rap culture will eventually take over most of the black race in the US. It???s a damn shame, because I have some awesome black friends at school who are from Africa. They are blacker than night, boy. They don???t have any mix, they are 100% black. They are extremely intelligent, and they fucking despise what black people have become in the US.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> They get a free check every month and it's killing them.



Here Here.

When I went to T-shirthell.com to look for some lovely shirts, I found one with an Indian crying and the caption said "shouldve fought harder pussy."


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Dec 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Here Here.
> 
> When I went to T-shirthell.com to look for some lovely shirts, I found one with an Indian crying and the caption said "shouldve fought harder pussy."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Here Here.
> 
> When I went to T-shirthell.com to look for some lovely shirts, I found one with an Indian crying and the caption said "shouldve fought harder pussy."


For over a hundred years the US government/white man had tried to break the Indian's spirit and couldn't do it.  Not by taking their possessions, not by taking their land, not by trying to force Western religion on them, and not even by killing them.

Then, the Indians go for the free money;  The "reparations" money (never mind the fact that they lost a war and weren't entitled to shit).  They win the court case.  They get the free lunch.  What happens?  In less than two decades more of their culture is destroyed than in the last 100 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

Firewater.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Firewater.



No shit...and now they get tons of it payed for by the American taxpayer. 

I did a stint as a bartender in Vegas.  Evey 1st and 15th day of the month, they'd come rolling into my bar just itching to spend their money.  They often came in already drunk.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Then I explained that African-American makes little sense as "Africa" is a continent and *"America" is a country*.  I said it made more sense to be called Nigerian-American or Ugandan-American.


"America" _is_ a continent (geographically viewed as North and South). "The United States of America" is a country


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> "America" _is_ a continent (geographically viewed as North and South). "The United States of America" is a country



When used by Americans, it means the USA.  I like to refer to everything else in the Americas (other than Canada) as "that shit hole".


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> When used by Americans, it means the USA. I like to refer to everything else in the Americas (other than Canada) as "that shit hole".


 
 


I would imagine the song "America the Beautiful" isn't refering to anyplace in Guatemala either.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I would imagine the song "America the Beautiful" isn't refering to anyplace in Guatemala either.



Oh _*fuck!!!*_


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No shit...and now they get tons of it payed for by the American taxpayer.
> 
> I did a stint as a bartender in Vegas. Evey ST and Th day of the month, they'd come rolling into my bar just itching to spend their money. They often came in already drunk.


 
It's strange but I don't think I ever met a pure American Indian here in NYC.

From what I hear they can't hold liquor very well.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's strange but I don't think I ever met a pure American Indian here in NYC.
> 
> From what I hear they can't hold liquor very well.


They lack an enzyme that breaks down alcohol.  The Japanese have the same problem, as well.

I'm seen plenty of pure blood Indians.  I've lived in Arizona (Mesa) and Nevada (Las Vegas).


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see plenty of squaws 

I live about 30 mins from a reserve.    Maybe you heard of it, as it has made many headlines this past summer. 

six nations at Caledonia.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

I figured the 2 of you would, question.....are they tall? As in over 6 ft.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2006)

Some are... 

For the most part height wise they seem to be average.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Some are...
> 
> For the most part height wise they seem to be average.


Yep, average height.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

I once offered an Indian some beads for a sand painting.  He said that he only took cash, Visa, or Matercard.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2006)

At least he has learned from his ancestors mistakes.

Trading equal


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> At least he has learned from his ancestors mistakes.
> 
> Trading equal


 

Manhatten?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 1, 2006)

*The situation in the netherlands*
In Holland, we currently have a shitload of muslims coming in. Mostly marocans and turks (sp?). There's a lot of talk about it and Holland is really, really leftwinged (do you have left and right in America? As in: democrats are leftsided, republicans are rightsided). Seriously, I think some of the most rightsided political parties in the netherlands would still be considered more leftsided than the democrats in the states.

So everyone is welcoming the muslims and letting them stay in the netherlands, giving them our tax money. Now that would have been fine and all, if they would just integrate into society and get along.

*Integration*
Wrong as fuck. I try not to judge people by race, but 95% of the marocans and turks are just stupid, unintegrated, rude and a lot of them are criminals. Seriously man, they're always in groups. They all speak the language of 'their' country eventhough most of them were born in holland. If you look at statistics, I believe something like 80% of the crimes committed in holland are committed by foreigners while they make up like 20% of the population. 

The most ironic part is that they all complain about the dutch society. They think all the girls are whores here, because they wear skirts and shit. We actually had major problems with the marocans about 2 years ago when they were frequently gangraping dutch women. IIRC, over 90% of all sex crimes in the netherlands are committed by foreigners.

*Their point of view*
Most of them think they are being mistreated in the netherlands and they think we should do more against the (nonexisting) racism. They're currently making a big deal about them getting less well paid jobs. It never occurred to them that this might be because they didn't get fucking educated and they don't speak dutch properly. Maybe, just maybe, the segregation is caused by them getting all their families to the netherlands and going to a ghetto that's 100% foreign. It might have something to do with the fact that they abuse their wives. Or maybe it's just because they know everything about marocco, but nothing about holland. If you don't like our country, why don't you fucking leave?

Most of those people coming from the east look EXACTLY like the black street rappers 'gangsters' you see in the states, a la 50 cent. 

Oh and the dutch are fucking hypocrites. Just about all of them. Everyone is fiercely against discrimination and they call you a racist if you say you like white people better. Yet when it really comes down to it, they're all afraid of the muslims and they want NOTHING to do with them.

End of rant...

p.s. do any of you guys ever watch the show 'yo momma' on MTV? Seriously, turn it on and watch it. Then watch a show on monkeys on animal planet. Spot the differences.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> End of rant...
> 
> p.s. do any of you guys ever watch the show 'yo momma' on MTV? Seriously, turn it on and watch it. Then watch a show on monkeys on animal planet. Spot the differences.



Thats hilarious that you say that.  I used to work in a dominantly employed black store and my superior said that they are "educated gorillas."


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Thats hilarious that you say that.  I used to work in a dominantly employed black store and my superior said that they are "educated gorillas."


At least they're educated!


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I said that to a black man once.  I used the word "black" and he told me that I needed to call him an "African-American".  I asked him where he was from.  He said he was from Detroit.  I explained to him that for him to be African-American, he'd needed to be born in Africa and then expatriate to the US.  He didn't seemed too thrilled about that.
> 
> * Then I explained that African-American makes little sense as "Africa" is a continent and "America" is a country.  *I said it made more sense to be called Nigerian-American or Ugandan-American.
> 
> ...




Ha!  I never thought of that.  It just adds one more layer to the ridiculousness of the whole thing.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 1, 2006)

What about all the people in South Africa that are white?  What if one moved to America, would he be an African American.

What if he was born in South Africa, moved to America, and then applied for minority scholarships that are available only for "African Americans?"


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 1, 2006)

It's called reverse blowback.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 1, 2006)

I don;t think we should be talking about this.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> They lack an enzyme that breaks down alcohol.  The Japanese have the same problem, as well.



Correct I think. I used to keep a Travel trailer in Cherokee(at the city limits in the smokies) and I would go up every other weekend. One thing I learned was that when the indians got drunk they were mean. There was one that lived directly behind the campground where I had my camper. You would never hear a word from him. But come every Saturday night he would drink and party and shoot his guns. Kinda scared me, as I didn't know what he was shooting at? But never had any problems. I did make friends with an old indian man that owned a shop and there was a great fishing hole behind his shop full of trout. He could outfish you with anything you wanted to fish with, All he would use was a piece of white bread rolled in a ball with a little spit. Never did figure that one out? Indian magic I guess.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNB99LfsUE8


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 11, 2008)

*wow!!*

I would say about 95% of the comments about the famous n-word in here are just plain out retarted. The sad part is most of you i would imagine are probably educated, over 21, and probably would not say half of this crap around the two black friends that you have. I am black and I absolutly hate that word. I dont even let my black friends use it towards me and explain to them that if you open up any bible there is no black man, white man, or any of that crap. God views us as all men. It is us as Americans that call each other that crap. Some of you that have young children ask them what they think they are or there friends are. They dont see black or white at all. It is we as grown ups who look at each other and say black man..white men when we see each other. If we saw things as they did there wouldn't be any of this retarted racism in America. Some of you clowns are admitting that you say racist things and do not even see it.


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 11, 2008)

*wow!!*

My reply to that stupid comment about he called me this and i called him that..How old are you like 12 you clown. Listen I grew up in all white schools in O.C. when Orange county had the 3rd largest population on skinheads in the U.S. at that time and i dont think half of the dumb crap against white people at all. And believe me i went throuhg the worst. Being jumped several times, spit on, chased home, not allowed in a girls house, car keyed, bar fights, you name it and I have been through it and some of my best friends are white and I have nothing aganst them. I dont judge a whole race of people based off the crap I've been through. Hell no!! I dont underdstand how when i get in a fight with somebody white the 1st thing out of his mouth is the n-word! I can call him a thousand words that are not racist and that is always the 1st to come out of there mouth. Some of you need to grow up!! I work as a personal trainer and 99% of my clientel are White!! And believe me they do some stupid sh*t and I will never judge all of you based there actoins..Cheating, stealing, infadelity, you name it I have seen it. My father was a correctional officer and he worked with nothing but Whites and he doesnt think like that at all about whites. Some of you, not all of you, sound like you are twelve. Get a clue people. Everybody in America has racism in them but some of you are just well.....stupid. Sound like the twelve year olds I play with online when I am playing call of duty!


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 12, 2008)

*wow*

Guess all tell my 8 year old daughter with her great green eyes looking up at you guys, who's mom is German ( and hot as hell ), that its ok cause it is just a word so just get used to hearing it. All let her talk to some of you guys and girls who are so bright. Lets teach are kids people they are the future in this screwed up world!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> Guess all tell my 8 year old daughter with her great green eyes looking up at you guys, who's mom is German ( and hot as hell ), that its ok cause it is just a word so just get used to hearing it. All let her talk to some of you guys and girls who are so bright. Lets teach are kids people they are the future in this screwed up world!!



Dude!...
Have anything more to say?

I mean c'mon!?!?

Some of us white dudes don't have any problem
with ANYONE of ANY color...

As long as they don't act like assholes.

I was born in detroit, served with EVERYONE in the military, and still go every other week
to a semi-local black barbershop to get my hair cut.
(where I actually smited Obama last week)

I love most soul food, dig R&B, (dislike most RAP) and used to be able to dance
halfway good.

What I take offense to, is laziness and stupidity.
If you continue in the tradition of FWDing
self reliance and self education....

Then cool, good work...  Shutup and you wont get any quarrel- Beeyotch.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 12, 2008)

way to necropost


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

Way to use a trendy WEB-TERM and thank you





Honestly, I'm not racist
But if you whine about anything because
of some silly stereotype i'm gonna bash you

I'm the whiteest white dude ever, and have watched
affirmative action and racism crush and reduce our country
into stupidity...

I'm not at war with the chinese either, but
some body better pull their hed out of their backside and
tell me when our US coroporations still think its a good idea to
export everything made from freakin china (india)

Africa is next!

its so undevelped it makes me sick.

I wont hate the guys there who need a job,
but I will hate on the dudes who made that happen.


WHAT HAPPENED TO AMERICAN MANUFACTURING?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Way to use a trendy WEB-TERM and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate K (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello children
It's all about the way a word is used.  

If u call someone that's retarded retarded is a respectable way it's ok.  call that retarded person a "retard" thats wrong

You call me mexican it's ok.  You try and say it in a hurtful way, i'd probably hit the guy.

If i'm mad at a black person i would NEVER call them nigger.
If i'm mad at a fat unattractive person i would NEVER call them ugly...I probably wouldn't even call them fat.  If your mad enough to hurt people with words just fight instead.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> I



Welcome aboard RDH.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoy getting upset over a series of consonants and vowels strung together.


----------



## Chevrolet (Oct 12, 2008)

zombul said:


> I have always wondered who "the man" is.



Ed Lover is The Man.


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Dude!...
> Have anything more to say?
> 
> I mean c'mon!?!?
> ...


I didnt direct that at you so pay attention! Most of my friends are white. And yes I can talk all day and night buddy. Why dont you let me know what I said that bothered you instead of telling me to shut up. That doesnt solve anything DUDE!!!.....Hit me back peace man..


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 13, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> My reply to that stupid comment about he called me this and i called him that..How old are you like 12 you clown. Listen I grew up in all white schools in O.C. when Orange county had the 3rd largest population on skinheads in the U.S. at that time and i dont think half of the dumb crap against white people at all. And believe me i went throuhg the worst. Being jumped several times, spit on, chased home, not allowed in a girls house, car keyed, bar fights, you name it and I have been through it and some of my best friends are white and I have nothing aganst them. I dont judge a whole race of people based off the crap I've been through. Hell no!! I dont underdstand how when i get in a fight with somebody white the 1st thing out of his mouth is the n-word! I can call him a thousand words that are not racist and that is always the 1st to come out of there mouth. Some of you need to grow up!! I work as a personal trainer and 99% of my clientel are White!! And believe me they do some stupid sh*t and I will never judge all of you based there actoins..Cheating, stealing, infadelity, you name it I have seen it. My father was a correctional officer and he worked with nothing but Whites and he doesnt think like that at all about whites. Some of you, not all of you, sound like you are twelve. Get a clue people. Everybody in America has racism in them but some of you are just well.....stupid. Sound like the twelve year olds I play with online when I am playing call of duty!



Yo Yo yo yung i totaly be feelin yo, dis crackaz on dis site here dun nwo shit bout what is to be a brotha in dis wite land of amerikka.  I means just look sum of dem be talkn bout our word lik overz two yearz go, i means nigga plez, Put dis here biznotches id dere place.  peze out my homie


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Yo Yo yo yung i totaly be feelin yo, dis crackaz on dis site here dun nwo shit bout what is to be a brotha in dis wite land of amerikka.  I means just look sum of dem be talkn bout our word lik overz two yearz go, i means nigga plez, Put dis here biznotches id dere place.  peze out my homie



You really don't care for blacks.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You really don't care for blacks.



Incorrect, I don't care for someone registering a new account to bump a thread that is 2 years old to whine about race.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Aren't you black Splash?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Incorrect, I don't care for someone registering a new account to bump a thread that is 2 years old to whine about race.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Aren't you black Splash?



I thought so, too, which is why this is so funny. 

Hey rdh23, check this out.

Nigger - Flash Animation


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

I also thought so.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I thought so, too, which is why this is so funny.
> 
> Hey rdh23, check this out.
> 
> Nigger - Flash Animation



LOL!! I can't believe you still have the link to this. You posted that like 2 years ago and I've been looking for it ever since!!


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Good Job!*

[\I'd rather not. Just by looking at the title i wont even waste my time. Thanks for wasting yours by coming back to a two year old post and chatting and crying with me buddy peace! Ya your right i registered just so I could go directly to this blog.. You got me figured!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> [\I'd rather not. Just by looking at the title i wont even waste my time. Thanks for wasting yours by coming back to a two year old post and chatting and crying with me buddy peace! Ya your right i registered just so I could go directly to this blog.. You got me figured!



Don't let this get to you, some of it is just fucked up humor.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> [\I'd rather not. Just by looking at the title i wont even waste my time. Thanks for wasting yours by coming back to a two year old post and chatting and crying with me buddy peace! Ya your right i registered just so I could go directly to this blog.. You got me figured!



Shut the fuck up, you bumped a two year old thread.  You came here and searched something about race, you were looking to stir shit up.  Classic negro syndrome, you dreamed of 22s and bling but when reality smacked you in the face you cant blame yourself, so you go to whitey.  So you bitch and whine, and it does no good.  People will always be racist and they always have been, learn to live with it, and guess what its there fucking right to be.  I have the right to hate kikes, spics, crackers, chinks, guidos, pollocks, russian, niggers, and sand niggers.  I wouldn't want to live in a place were people didn't have that choice.  

Or wait maybe you just browsed the last 300 pages of the forum so you could feel comfortable?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Mature*



Splash Log said:


> Shut the fuck up, you bumped a two year old thread.  You came here and searched something about race, you were looking to stir shit up.  Classic negro syndrome, you dreamed of 22s and bling but when reality smacked you in the face you cant blame yourself, so you go to whitey.  So you bitch and whine, and it does no good.  People will always be racist and they always have been, learn to live with it, and guess what its there fucking right to be.  I have the right to hate kikes, spics, crackers, chinks, guidos, pollocks, russian, niggers, and sand niggers.  I wouldn't want to live in a place were people didn't have that choice.
> 
> Or wait maybe you just browsed the last 300 pages of the forum so you could feel comfortable?


 Wow and you are still coming back here and responding to a two year old thread also. Actually when you get on the site and go to todays post it is the second one on here man. Blogs are meant to go on and on thats why we call it bloging. I blog many other ones on here and I told you before to just change the subject but I guess you didn't read that part. I also said people will always be racist but you didn't read that part also. Oh and buy the way I have a 6 series beamer on 20's and a nice G35 and dont do the whole bling thing its just not me. I guess that is classic negro syndrome from whitey! Reality did smack me in the face preeeetty good man. YOU sound like those 12 year olds playing call of Duty!! All leave the name calling to you! Stay up Splash log man! Peace out !!!!! Go Dallas Cowboys...ya right!


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Never That*



min0 lee said:


> Don't let this get to you, some of it is just fucked up humor.


 They dont bother me. I get a kick out of them going off cursing, screaming, and yelling whenever you say something some of them dont like. I see people like them everyday...when I go pick my 8 year old up from school some of the little kids sound just like some of them, its comedy! WHATS up with the JETS and GAINTS this year! WHo do you have?


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> Wow and you are still coming back here and responding to a two year old thread also. Actually when you get on the site and go to todays post it is the second one on here man. Blogs are meant to go on and on thats why we call it bloging. I blog many other ones on here and I told you before to just change the subject but I guess you didn't read that part. I also said people will always be racist but you didn't read that part also. Oh and buy the way I have a 6 series beamer on 20's and a nice G35 and dont do the whole bling thing its just not me. I guess that is classic negro syndrome from whitey! Reality did smack me in the face preeeetty good man. YOU sound like those 12 year olds playing call of Duty!! All leave the name calling to you! Stay up Splash log man! Peace out !!!!! Go Dallas Cowboys...ya right!




I am not white.

This is not a blog.

You didnt see this in todays posts, you searched for it.  Last post before yours was 12.02.06.

We dont change subjects because this thread is a topic, we create a new one.

Like I said you dreamed of 22s and had to settle for 20s.

I can see you arnt to intelligent so hopefully the added space between lines and simple straight forward points will make it easier for you comprehend.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> [\I'd rather not. Just by looking at the title i wont even waste my time. Thanks for wasting yours by coming back to a two year old post and chatting and crying with me buddy peace! Ya your right i registered just so I could go directly to this blog.. You got me figured!


Don't be so ass hurt by a word my man.  I grew up in the projects in Houston because my dad was so cheap he took free rent because he was a maintenance worker for the complex.  I was the only white kid among black and mexican kids who tried every chance to beat me down just because I was white.  But I learned to not let it get to me and eventually they quit because they couldn't get a rise out of me......   When you make a tactic ineffective then people will stop using it.   When we keep feeding the hate it will continue, starve it of the attention it craves, the response that keeps it going, the fuel for it's fire to keep burning....until people can learn that it's not it's use but it's effectiveness that keeps it alive we will never be able to get rid of such things.....


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

[And you are still coming back again and again and again also. Good job! KEEP up the good work man peace.


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

*yep*



maniclion said:


> Don't be so ass hurt by a word my man.  I grew up in the projects in Houston because my dad was so cheap he took free rent because he was a maintenance worker for the complex.  I was the only white kid among black and mexican kids who tried every chance to beat me down just because I was white.  But I learned to not let it get to me and eventually they quit because they couldn't get a rise out of me......   When you make a tactic ineffective then people will stop using it.   When we keep feeding the hate it will continue, starve it of the attention it craves, the response that keeps it going, the fuel for it's fire to keep burning....until people can learn that it's not it's use but it's effectiveness that keeps it alive we will never be able to get rid of such things.....


 Not hurt at all. Thanks for responding back without anything negative or name calling its a change for once. I can agree with that 100%! Nice to hear something positive. Stay up dude!


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

maniclion said:


> YouTube Video


That was actually pretty funny!!!! Never heard of that guy!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> That was actually pretty funny!!!! Never heard of that guy!


Lenny Bruce is legendary you should hear all of his stuff.  He took free speech to new heights in his day.....


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Lenny Bruce is legendary you should hear all of his stuff.  He took free speech to new heights in his day.....



You gat that right! What site can I find some of his stuff at? Thanks!


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 15, 2008)

rdh23 said:


> [And you are still coming back again and again and again also. Good job! KEEP up the good work man peace.



No problem, I needed a new antagonist. The old ones don't come around anymore.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> No problem, I needed a new antagonist. The old ones don't come around anymore.





We should drink together sometime. I bet we could clear a bar area fast.


----------



## rdh23 (Oct 15, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> No problem, I needed a new antagonist. The old ones don't come around anymore.


 You ran them off didn't you. Lol!!!


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 18, 2008)

KelJu said:


> We should drink together sometime. I bet we could clear a bar area fast.



Sounds like a plan 



rdh23 said:


> You ran them off didn't you. Lol!!!



Nay I think I just helped open there eyes, and see how gay they truly were.


----------

